# Tequila Slayer



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

So, I showed my daughter Byudzai's "Tequila Slayer" when he posted it because the colours are right up her ally. "OH, COOL!!! Can you get one???" was her response (of course), & I told her I'd "see". Well, a day after the PM, & Alex had it in the post...

...this is a fun little TTF shooter. Even though it looks small, it's fork width provides for a pretty comfy pinch grip, that falls into line real nice, with a little "pinky hole" for stabilisation...in my hand. That hole makes for the perfect "palm swell" in my daughter's hand, & i think I notice her drawing farther than she usually does because of it; she definitely has confidence with it, that's for sure.

And it's"pretty". The alternating black & purple is an attractive combination, & the purple itself isn't hyper-feminine, so I'd have no issues with taking it to a friend's to dick around with. In fact, a bud said it could have just as easily been named the "Harley Quinn" 

At any rate, thanks, Alex! Both my daughter & myself are really enjoying this little sling. We'd both recommend it any day of the week


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

You lucky dawg that thing looks like a whole lot of fun.

I am anxiously awaiting the batch of micarta/G10 ones and I think I am one of many hahahaha.

Have fun with that Double T and make sure you let your daughter have a chance OK!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool so now your daughter get's this shooter right? With all said & done glad your daughter show's intrest in shooting sling shots~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Barky Bow said:


> You lucky dawg that thing looks like a whole lot of fun.
> I am anxiously awaiting the batch of micarta/G10 ones and I think I am one of many hahahaha.
> 
> Have fun with that Double T and make sure you let your daughter have a chance OK!!


Hahaha...it's more like her giving ME a go with it! LoL



oldmiser said:


> Cool so now your daughter get's this shooter right? With all said & done glad your daughter show's intrest in shooting sling shots~AKAOldmiser


Yeah, it's all hers, but I raised her to share  She used to shoot a little Dangkung Snail, but it fell out of her favour, so she's just been shooting whatever (almost) from my collection. This is hers, now. She's not too bad of a shot either


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Father and daughter . Very cool !


----------

